# Is Fox News fair or partisan? You decide....



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

President Obama gave a great speech Thursday about his plan for health care reform, but unlike CNN and MSNBC, Fox didn't think it was worth covering. Using a side-by-side video and fast-forwarding, the above video offers a minute-by-minute account of what they thought was more worthy of their attention, all compressed into 77 seconds.

http://www.dailykostv.com/w/002161/

Seems to me it is obvious. Strange they would decide not to air the speech like all the other networks...

Hmmm... biased? A fair analysis me thinks so.

I'm curious how their anchors and producers feel when they manipulate what is shown to the public....

No spin. No angle. Just air the damn President speaking on a major issue that the country is focused on.

It isn't that hard Fox.

Shame on you.


----------



## jacobsol80 (Aug 12, 2008)

CNN and MSNBC worship at the feet of the anointed one. Why wouldn't they show the speech? Fox tend to have a right leaning viewpoint, while CNN, MSNBC, NBC, CBS, ABC, and PBS lean left. But everybody already knows this and it isn't news.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

The point is...

You don't have to "lean" either way to simply air his speech live unedited. But when you intentionally run skewed programming in place of said live speech...

Well quite frankly you are being patently partisan.

There is no reason other than to deny your viewers from watching the live unedited version of something...

Unless you plan on developing talking points and a slanted message, after you have had time to examine the live speech and determine how to regurgitate it to your viewership...

Or so it seems to me..


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Actually Ryan you are such a dumbass that you cannot grasp the reason for the non airing!!!!!!!!!!!! Simple economics!!!!! The ad dollars for that time vs giving to NObama was the key factor!!!!!! They did not deny anyone who wanted to watch the Pres from seeing it. Complain all you want, but Fox reporters are going to be the reason for Nobama and the Dem's suicide!!!

We have already seen what Beck and done, and the Fox reporter at the WH who dug out the story on the HC emails, and kept asking about ACRON until Gibbs finally tossed them under the bus. Asking the questions that all the networks should be.

So to me that makes them as fair and balanced as anyone on the networks because they are asking the hard tough questions!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Actually Ryan you are such a dumbass...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Actually Ryan you are such a dumbass that you cannot grasp the reason for the non airing!!!!!!!!!!!! Simple economics!!!!! The ad dollars for that time vs giving to NObama was the key factor!!!!!! They did not deny anyone who wanted to watch the Pres from seeing it. Complain all you want, but Fox reporters are going to be the reason for Nobama and the Dem's suicide!!!
> 
> We have already seen what Beck and done, and the Fox reporter at the WH who dug out the story on the HC emails, and kept asking about ACRON until Gibbs finally tossed them under the bus. Asking the questions that all the networks should be.
> 
> So to me that makes them as fair and balanced as anyone on the networks because they are asking the hard tough questions!


right.

so you mean to tell me... that they didn't have another 23 1/2 hours the rest of the day to do just that? And the only obvious answer is ad dollars? And that their "ad dollars" would take such a hit, that the viewership would go running to the hills during that 15 minute airing, such that it would hurt thier income?

really?

Weak sauce.

Just remember I didn't use any inflammatory words in this thread. Unlike others.

please make sure to take note moderators. I know you are keeping score on such things.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a question..... Last night MSNbc had three pieces that were very non-partisan...

1.Hardball I think...said that the Republicans are the reason and are to "blame" yes blame for the fall of ACORN.... not the fact that they were doing shady dealing but it is the republican's fault.... GREAT NEWS COVERAGE.

2. Maddow commented on Romeny and how he thought Obama's plan to cancel the missle defense in Europe was poor......her jaded comments were on the lines of.....What does Romeny know about foregin policy he has visited Europe once and owns a home in the Hamptons..... Great reporting again.....What does Obama know about foregin policy???? I am sure it is the same a Romeny.

3. Maddow also was talking about the Boo's from the Maryland students during Obama's speech. My question is how much of those students really know about HC, Financing, and Goverment? When most college students are covered under a parents policy while they are enrolled at college. The most CC debt is carried by College students along with student loans. What do they know about goverment that is not spoon feed to them by some college prof....(This can be both ways).

But both stations are skewed and they do this for ratings and ad $$'s.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Ryan when you stop acting as if you need a Red Foreman treatment then the descriptions will stop! Simple as that. You once again came on and attempted to make it something it was not! Fox chose for financial reasons not to air a campaign speech by the Pres. There choice, it was done for financial reasons. One being that there are a lot of people who really could care less about what NObama was going to lie about next. It opened the door for them to gain new viewers, and as I stated did nothing to prevent people from viewing the Pres speech on another channel.

You forget that NBC did the same thing with Bush, as well as MSNBC and CNN on certain addresses the former Pres made.

So instead of walking around thinking you just posted a gottca! Pull your head out of the sand and pay attention as to what is happening around this nation. Unemployment still on the rise, polls showing even more people opposed to Nobamacare and all of the plans so far put forward by the Dems. They are upset over the rise in debt spending, the fact that each family is facing almost $1800.00 in out of pocket new expenses from the proposed Carbon Tax.

Then pile on the issues surrounding ACORN, and the comments from Pelosi that she was unaware of what the Sen had done regarding them and Rieds comments of pushing HC through regardless circumventing Sen policy!!!!!!!

It does not surprise me that you become almost glee with joy to the point of peeing your pants when you think you have a gotcha on what you see as a Rep run entertainment organization!!!!!!

You ignore the fact that during the Pres speech that night he outright lied in telling of one of the health care woes stories!!!!!!! You ignore that today to cover the illegals he wants to make them legal!!!!!!! Come on Ryan, just about everything that was said about Nobama prior to the Pres elections is coming true!!!!!!!!

People did not vote for Nobama as much as they voted against Bush and his party. Same thing that happened when Jimmy Carter was elected and we are seeing almost a mirror image of the implosion of the party doing the same stupid stuff again!!!!!!!!

No wonder the Dem's want to re-write history all the time! It is because they cannot remember to read it, study it to avoid the same stupid mistakes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Actually Ryan you are such a dumbass...





Ron Gilmore said:


> Ryan when you stop acting as if you need a Red Foreman treatment then the descriptions will stop! Simple as that.


So basically you're saying that you will stop calling Ryan a dumbass when you think he has stopped acting like a dumbass? Sorry, the rules don't work that way.

If Ryan did the same y'all would be whining something fierce, and rightfully so.

Play nicer, please.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

mirror, mirror on the wall fox news is the fairest of all


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Why air the speech, it is all rewind and repeat the same old stuff out of his mouth.

Could be since all the others thought ACorn, and The CZar that canned himself due to being a truther and communist weren't news that fox decided the president's old rehashed speech wasn't news.

Or maybe they figured out that nobody is listening to him anymore.

Who cares, they chose not to air it. The man has been on the air in the last 8 months more than Oprah, and people are sick of hearing the same old thing.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Ryan you're a hilarious, leftist, trolling, political hack. :koolaid: 
You shouldn't practice catch and release though cuz you're always catching the same fish....but then I've never understood endless pointless debate...my bad.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Robert I will stop calling him a dumbass when he stops acting like one not when I think he is not acting like one!!!!!! Trolls get treated as trolls!

We had this debate about this during the threads regarding HC!

Trolls post and run away when called out. Take a look and you will see he ran away until he could post another half truth or false claim.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

R y a n said:


> President Obama gave a great speech Thursday about his plan for health care reform,


 uke:

RYAN I have just one question for you, What color is the sky in your world????????????????


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Robert I will stop calling him a dumbass when he stops acting like one not when I think he is not acting like one!!!!!! Trolls get treated as trolls!
> 
> We had this debate about this during the threads regarding HC!
> 
> Trolls post and run away when called out. Take a look and you will see he ran away until he could post another half truth or false claim.


Ran away?

Far from it Ron.

Seems when the heat gets hot, you resort to name calling. I regularly get called many things on here, and in fact I get called more things on here than most. Trolling is in the mind of the reader. It all depends on your perspective or political leanings. Conservatives get called trolls on Liberal websites and vice versa. While this site has to do with hunting and obviously leans conservative, it by no means is a Conservative website, as it is not about politics, but rather hunting. We have this political forum as an extra forum to pass the time when hunting slows down, and important themes in the country need discussing.

Just because a topic was discussed (out of context and thread hijacking wise) back in another thread.... doesn't preclude us from discussing it again... especially when new examples arise that make the point clearer.

Good day.


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

no offense but are you sure all of america is focused on this issue or just the media and washington dc


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Robert I will stop calling him a dumbass when he stops acting like one not when I think he is not acting like one!!!!!! Trolls get treated as trolls!
> 
> We had this debate about this during the threads regarding HC!
> 
> Trolls post and run away when called out. Take a look and you will see he ran away until he could post another half truth or false claim.


I don't give a crap if you think he is a troll or not. Why not be the better man and take the high ground? There are plenty of half truths floating around this forum. Can I call those posters names too?

H20fowler tried the same approach with what he saw as trolls too, see where that got him.

That is the end of it.


----------

